# Retained testicles and insurance?



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

We may have have retained testicles, well Jake might have not me, he is 5 1/2 months old and there is no/ never been signs of 'any' testicles.

He is GSD x Collie and ive been told to wait until he is 6 months before i worry but I thought i would ask if anyone knew if pet insurances cover this type of operation?
We are with Tesco's insurance, does anyone know if they cover?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

For most insurance policies, as long as this wasn't present before, or showed signs within 14 days of the start of the policy, it will be covered.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Just had a look at Tesco's policy booklet, and it should be covered.

As a side note, I'd switch from that Tesco policy. Conditions are only covered for a maximum of 12 months, after which they become a pre-existing condition and are excluded.

The main thing to look for with any policy is lifelong cover, and there are some excellent policies available with this included. We are with Axa, but I believe that M&S, Pet Plan, Argos to name a few also provide this.

However, get the current issue sorted through Tesco before switching.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for info, we are off to visit vets next week for a check up on this.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive a feeling that a lot of companies dont pay out on this, as they class it in the same category as normal neutering, which is never covered, even though it is a bit more complex op then the normal neutering would be.
On your policy conditions, it should have things not covered listed, so you would have to check, it might come under cryptorchidism which I think is the correct name. Or it may say something like neutering including cryptorchidism
not covered. Alternatively you could just telephone your insurer and they will confirm if it is or isnt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

I dunno where you stand on this! The insurance company could well turn round and say that it were already present when the policy were taken out I would suspect.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive a feeling that a lot of companies dont pay out on this, as they class it in the same category as normal neutering, which is never covered, even though it is a bit more complex op then the normal neutering would be.
> On your policy conditions, it should have things not covered listed, so you would have to check, it might come under cryptorchidism which I think is the correct name. Or it may say something like neutering including cryptorchidism
> not covered. Alternatively you could just telephone your insurer and they will confirm if it is or isnt.


It doesn't say anything like that, just that they won't cover routine treatment or things that as a pet owner you would expect to pay anyway.

If this surgery is more complex than the normal neutering, then I reckon it should be covered.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I dunno where you stand on this! The insurance company could well turn round and say that it were already present when the policy were taken out I would suspect.


Yes, this might be an issue. The policy states they will not cover:

"claims for any illness or disease which happens before, or within 14 days of your pet being covered"

They may try to claim it was already present, even if the owner could not possibly know that.

Contrast that with the wording of the Axa cover:

"We will not cover costs resulting from Pre-existing Medical Conditions, or Conditions which show Clinical Signs within the first 14 days of the start of cover"

meaning that if the owner could not be expected to know the condition was there, it would be covered.

It's a minefield this insurance and that Tesco policy looks very poor to me, too many get outs for them and very limited cover at best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

On another forum I go on a lady had her dog in with a retained testicle at 16 months old she thought the insurance would cover until she rang them and they told her that because removing the testicle was "preventative" and not 100% necessary they would not cover it.

I am not sure who she was with though.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I think that as it's an operation that has to be carried out due to the cancer risk they would pay. With normal neutering it's a choice thing but retained testicles have to be removed and a vet would recommend it. 

Was only thinking this today about T-Bo as he isn't showing anything at three months, not overly worried though as some of my Mal pups didn't drop til six months.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ian1969uk said:


> It doesn't say anything like that, just that they won't cover routine treatment or things that as a pet owner you would expect to pay anyway.
> 
> If this surgery is more complex than the normal neutering, then I reckon it should be covered.


You may find they will class it as routine or things that as a pet owner you would expect to pay for. I know someone who had a lab with the same problem and the insurance wouldnt cover it. One of my dogs policies which is a top cover life long policy specifically states routine treatment and actually states cryptorchidism


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

Argos doesn't cover it so I doubt very much Tesco would.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just looked at my insurance and both Argos and Homebase don't cover the condition - (vet fee's - section J.)

Bad really considering it has to be done.


----------



## billie jo (Feb 17, 2011)

Remember when I was nursing, one insurance company paid for the inguinal testicle - but not the descended one! Bizarre! Thing is it will recommended by the vet to remove the internal testicles, as over time, they could prove cancerous - can't remember what Tesco's policy was over this condition - best phone them.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobby had both retained had surgery in feb im with more than didnt pay out dont know about tesco tho good luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

ian1969uk said:


> For most insurance policies, as long as this wasn't present before, or showed signs within 14 days of the start of the policy, it will be covered.


But it would have been present when the insurancer were taken out.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But it would have been present when the insurancer were taken out.


That's where the policy wording is important.

Tesco say simply if the condition was present. So they would probably argue that this was present.

Axa say a 'pre-existing condition' and in their policy describe these as conditions already diagnosed by a vet or showing clinical signs before the policy was taken out.

So for them a condition may have been present but if not diagnosed or if the owner could not be expected to know about it, then it would be covered.

Just another reason to be careful in your choice of insurance company. Axa's approach is really the only one that makes sense. Otherwise a company could argue that anything at all may have been present when the policy was taken out and so refuse to pay up.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I will speak with my husband who lectures insurance because what you describe is not an illness but a condition and I guess it is the wording that may cause a problem - will get back to you. :001_smile:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well thought i would update you all....

Spoke to tesco today who say they cover a single retained testicle but only pay for double before 16 weeks old, i told them we only rescued him at 17 weeks old but they said its up to the previous owners to have told me and for me to have checked before rehoming him.

Imagine going to a house to rehome a dog and saying oh excuse me one minute im just about to have a grope at the dog!!

Looks like we will have to foot the bill but we are going to wait as there is still time as some dogs are late developers.
Any idea how much this sort of op cost roughly?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

ian1969uk said:


> That's where the policy wording is important.
> 
> Tesco say simply if the condition was present. So they would probably argue that this was present.
> 
> ...


I was with AXA prior to going to Green bee! There aint cast iron either! if you are having your dog treated for minor illnesses less then the policy premium then bang in a large claim the insurance can be void because of that alone!
Believe you me - if you dog f*rts out of key you need to tell your insurers if you see a vet! EVENif it is below the minimum youcan claim back!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

frags said:


> Well thought i would update you all....
> 
> Spoke to tesco today who say they cover a single retained testicle but only pay for double before 16 weeks old, i told them we only rescued him at 17 weeks old but they said its up to the previous owners to have told me and for me to have checked before rehoming him.
> 
> ...


Just done some double checking as I thought from memory most say there is still a chance up to 6mths. The most scientific site I looked on says if not fully descended by 6mths another two say 6mths and yet another still says 4/6mths. Dont know whether it would be worth taking it up with them in this case. You might have a chance.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

One of my Mal pups testicles didn't descend until 7 months and then they'd go up occasionally but the vet said it was quite normal for them to "fluctuate" at first. By 9 months they were fully descended and at around 18 months he was castrated anyway.

T-Bo is now 13 weeks and no sign of testicles yet, will keep a check but won't worry until around 7 months. He will be castrated anyway but if he needs to be done sooner because of undescened testicles i'll probably have him done around 8 months. Just want to make sure I give them the chance to come down naturally first as the cancer risk isn't immediate from what i've read. Apparently this condition leaves a dog with a 13% higher risk of testicular cancer as opposed to 10% in un castrated dogs and as long as the op is done relatively early I think it's quite safe and the risk is low.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I was with AXA prior to going to Green bee! There aint cast iron either! if you are having your dog treated for minor illnesses less then the policy premium then bang in a large claim the insurance can be void because of that alone!
> Believe you me - if you dog f*rts out of key you need to tell your insurers if you see a vet! EVENif it is below the minimum youcan claim back!


Good to know, thanks.

Our two are with Axa but both only 10 months old, so only vet involvement so far has been for spay and flea/worm treatment.

If we take them for anything else that requires treatment, however small, we'll inform Axa straight away.


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

Freddie had 1 retained testicle - the other one came down when he was about 6 months old. We waited until he was nearly 18 months before we had him neutered. 

We are with Kennel Club insurance - they would not cover the surgery costs.

The operation cost £270


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Toby had both testicles retained, i waited until he was 9mths old, but they were never destined to drop 

He has a scar on his stomach were they were removed, he had a couple of teeth out at the same time, I came to £293.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Arran had a retained testicle which his insurance company ( M&S at the time ) paid out on as it was looked on as a medical condition which if left could turn cancerous, that was just over 3 years ago and I'd had Arran since he was 8 weeks.


----------

